# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Conectado a la red el primer reactor APR-1400

## F. Lázaro

Buena noticia para la lucha contra el cambio climático. Día de luto en Greenpeace y afines a su causa. 

Otro reactor nuclear más en funcionamiento. Potente, barato, eficiente y seguro. Bien por los coreanos.




> http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN...n-2012164.html
> 
> *First Korean APR-1400 enters commercial operation*
> 
> *20 December 2016*
> 
> The first Korean-designed Advanced Pressurised Reactor-1400 (APR-1400) officially entered commercial operation on 12 December. Unit 3 of the Shin Kori nuclear power plant in the south east of South Korea was connected to the grid in January.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## termopar

Barato?, no se lo que ha costado ni encuentro información al respecto, solo su proyección de costes pero lo que ha costado finalmente no se indica en ningún sitio, al que habría que añadir, costes de combustible, operación y mantenimiento, seguros, almacenamiento de residuos e instalaciones auxiliares para los costes a lo largo de 60 años. 
Lo que sí se sabe e indica es que el estado de Korea (https://hal.archives-ouvertes.fr/hal...316v1/document), al igual que hizo en su día con la construcción de buques, está muy interesado en ser líder en el sector nuclear y está aportando todo el soporte posible, tanto de capital como de garantías para poder ser líder del sector.

Quiero decir con esto que su coste no está definido en su totalidad ya que, por ejemplo en otras nucleares previstas con el mismo sistema ya tienen unas "previsiones" más altas. Dicen que son las más económicas, como pasaba con los buques, pero en realidad este estado es muy dado a hacer dumping en los sectores que el estado considera estratégicos, y este es uno de sus sectores de interés. 

No digo que sea lo que ocurre con el sector nuclear, pero tengo fundadas sospechas que así sea, vistos los proyectos posteriores. Estaría bien saber su LCOE. Usted lo sabe para poder confirmar que es barata?    

Con respecto a lo que usted dice de los ecologistas. No están tan de luto, al menos eso creo, en el mismo periodo son varias las centrales que se van a cerrar. Una incluso era de las que iba a ser el futuro pero parece que no es así:



> *
> Japón decide desmantelar su único reactor nuclear rápido*
> 
> Por Redaccion - 21/12/2016
> 
> Japón aprobó desmantelar su único reactor nuclear rápido, un prototipo sobre el que había depositadas grandes esperanzas para el futuro energético del país pero que apenas ha operado 20 años debido a una serie de negligencias y fallos técnicos.
> 
> La decisión de cerrar y desmantelar la planta nuclear experimental de Monju (en el oeste del país) la adoptó oficialmente el Consejo de Ministros tras más de un año de deliberaciones después de que la Autoridad de Regulación Nuclear (NRA) de Japón remitiera una recomendación para su clausura.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/ja...uclear-rapido/

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Barato?, no se lo que ha costado ni encuentro información al respecto, solo su proyección de costes pero lo que ha costado finalmente no se indica en ningún sitio, al que habría que añadir, costes de combustible, operación y mantenimiento, seguros, almacenamiento de residuos e instalaciones auxiliares para los costes a lo largo de 60 años.


En una publicación de la WNA leí $6.3 billion el coste de los reactores Shin-Kori 3 & 4. Para los reactores Shin-Kori 5 & 6 autorizados en 2014, la NEI publica un coste de $7.1 billion según el Ministerio de Comercio, Industria y Energía de Corea del Sur.




> In January 2014, the South Korean Ministry of Trade, Industry and Energy announced approval of a plan to build two more APR- 1400s, Shin Kori 5 and 6, at a cost of $7.1 billion. Construction is set to begin at unit 5 in September 2014 and at unit 6 six months to a year later, with commercial operation in 2019 and 2020.
> 
> http://www.neimagazine.com/features/...-asia-4313945/


El coste anual de operacion y mantenimiento de esas centrales, incluyendo el coste de combustible puede estar entre los 150-200 mill. de € anuales como mucho. Haga cuentas vd. mismo... seguro que en Corea del Sur la energía nuclear no está expuesta a los impuestos abusivos que existen en España, ilegales en algunos casos según ha reconocido el propio Tribunal Constitucional.




> http://www.europapress.es/catalunya/...427182458.html
> 
> Publicado 27/04/2016 18:24:58CET
> BARCELONA, 27 Abr. (EUROPA PRESS) - 
> 
> *El TC declara inconstitucional el impuesto catalán sobre la producción de energía nuclear*

----------

Jonasino (23-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

> En una publicación de la WNA leí $6.3 billion el coste de los reactores Shin-Kori 3 & 4. Para los reactores Shin-Kori 5 & 6 autorizados en 2014, la NEI publica un coste de $7.1 billion según el Ministerio de Comercio, Industria y Energía de Corea del Sur.


Pues de momento hay una disparidad en proyección de costes de construcción de un 15%, mal empezamos. Y me resulta extraño que las nucleares chinas estén muy por encima en costes que estas centrales coreanas.





> El coste anual de operacion y mantenimiento de esas centrales, incluyendo el coste de combustible puede estar entre los 150-200 mill. de € anuales como mucho. Haga cuentas vd. mismo... seguro que en Corea del Sur la energía nuclear no está expuesta a los impuestos abusivos que existen en España, ilegales en algunos casos según ha reconocido el propio Tribunal Constitucional.


Con esto no se puede calcular el LCOE, pero le daré los datos generales de corea del sur:




> [...]5.1.2. The Republic of Korea
> The Levelized Cost of Electricity for nuclear power in Korea demonstrates a pattern similar to that of the United States, but even cheaper (OECD, 2015). As shown in Table 4, Korea has the same nuclear technology, Advanced Light Water Reactor (ALWR), as the United States. Its LCOE are $28.63 at 3% interest rate, $40.42 at 7%, and $51.37 at 10%. The estimated costs for nuclear power in Korea are the cheapest among the OECD countries, at approximately half of the average costs of OECD countries. All of the costs in Korea except fuel and waste are noticeably the cheapest among OECD countries. The investment costs are considerably low (three times cheaper than most countries), and *Korea even estimates zero costs for refurbishment and decommissioning*.
> 
> As can be seen from the above evidence, nuclear costs in Korea are relatively low while the costs are rising in the US. *The major reason for cheap costs in Korea is a remarkably low estimated overnight cost. Moreover, nuclear costs in Korea do not reflect external costs well. The following sections will introduce how regulations and laws help to underestimate nuclear costs.*
> 
> Table 4 Projected Costs of Generating Electricity (NEA, IEA, 2015)
> Country
> United States
> South Korea
> ...


Reference:http://commons.clarku.edu/cgi/viewco...masters_papers

A mí me suena mucho más que sospechoso, así que de barato....la media de LCOE de los reactores nucleares nuevos están por encima de 100$/MWh en la actualidad. Mucho más caro que solar y eólica.

Nota: y por cierto, shin kori 1 se parará en enero de 2017, así que es una simple sustitución de un reactor por otro. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.

----------


## Jonasino

> Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


Solo las plantas fotovoltaicas subvencionadas. ¡¡Abajo la burbuja inmobiliaria¡¡¡  ¡¡¡Viva la burbuja renovable¡¡¡¡

----------

embalses al 100% (26-dic-2016)

----------

